

Tying related HN posts together? - devmonk

HN is awesome, but one place where it fails is doing a fuzzy lookup of your topic (by title and url) as you type them in. Sure it would make the interface a more complex, but it would help gather the discourse on umpteen threads into fewer threads. Perhaps it would still create a new thread with a new subject, but it would link to the older thread, maybe by setting the URL to be the older thread's URL. How about using the right side of the title/url/text area to have a scrollable dropdown of potentially related threads? Again, a minimal interface is great, but I see the same thread topics over and over again.<p>I'm sure there are quite a few threads on this very topic, but I'm not sure how to find them.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
It's often thought that having the same topic submitted from several different
sites isn't such a bad thing, and I half agree with that. What I'd like to see
is the ability to link multiple submisions and get a single discussion thread.

Your ideas are interesting and slick, but I really like the minimalism of the
site as it is. It's hard to see how to get a good balance, but as they say,
ideas are easy.

Execution is what counts.

------
michael_dorfman
You could always use <http://searchyc.com/> to find threads on the topics you
are interested in.

~~~
devmonk
Thanks! Maybe the following could be added to HN orange nav following 'submit'
link:

    
    
      | <a href="http://searchyc.com/">search</a>

